# GSM visa



## odday (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi there any one can give me information about it ?! Thanks.


----------



## odday (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you very much .


----------



## oceantide24 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry dear.
never heard of it


----------

